# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Material for Gold String art?

## kqkiley2

What material would be ideal to recreate this gold string installation?

----------


## mgmooney

Looks like an embroidery thread/cord. Check the offerings of metallic embroidery threads/cording from the embroidery supply company Kreinik:
http://www.kreinik.com/
Regards, 
Meg 
.   _  _  _  _  _  _  _   _  _   ___________     
Margaret E. Geiss-Mooney     
Textile/Costume Conservator &    
Collections Care/Management Consultant       
Professional Associate - AIC     
1-707-763-8694     
meg@textileconservator.com

----------


## kqkiley2

Meg - You reference to the material and supply store was right-on. I really appreciate your helpful input!

----------

